# Anyone ride a Novara Bliss



## jamisdakar (Aug 29, 2005)

I am thinking of getting this bike for my wife. It's for xc riding. She doen't want a 2k bike. The price is right. Any reviews appreciated. This is a REI brand FS bike. OH and she is a beginner. I think its about 30lbs.

Thanks,

Here is the link.
http://www.rei.com/online/store/Pro...ategory_rn=4500838&vcat=REI_SSHP_CYCLING_TOC#


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I do not have a Bliss, nor does my wife, however, for what it's worth, I do ride a 2006 Novara Ponderosa Hard Tail. I've put about 600 miles on it since I got it and it's been an excellent bike. It's been extremely reliable and it rides great. Also, you can't beat the prices on their bikes. If you wait a few months, I think in Feb. or Mar. REI will mark their Novara bikes down by 20% (right at the same time that the REI dividend checks go out) and you might save some good money. I picked up my HT for $679 (normally $850) and it's got a better fork component set than that years Marin Nail Trail, which was $950.


----------

